# 1968 Schwinn Breeze



## piercer_99 (Sep 13, 2019)

I rescued this bike along with a Racer, when they were on the way to the recycling center.

New tires, tubes, thumb shifter, cable assembly.  Rebuilt the Sturmey Archer coaster,  front hub and hanger bracket,  it rides like a new 51 year old bicycle.

This bike gets a new life.


There's a young lady in town who needs a reliable bicycle and it's going to her tonight.   Her Mom had bought her a 5 speed chinese bike that has schwinn stickers on it. She had asked if I could fix it, so I told her I could turn it into a real Schwinn.

Now her daughter won't be walking to high school anymore.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 13, 2019)

These are great to ride I save as many as I can.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 13, 2019)

As I scrolled down this post (on my mobile), I'm saying to myself "Please let them be Sky Blue, please let them be Sky Blue." So of course I discover it's a Sky Blue in super condition! If you really want to make my night, tell me the Racer is Sky Blue as well . But none of that really matters. What matters is that you not only saved a great bike, but you will give that girl the opportunities to build fond memories of her "vintage Schwinn" that she will remember for a lifetime. Nice work, @piercer_99!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 13, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> As I scrolled down this post (on my mobile), I'm saying to myself "Please let them be Sky Blue, please let them be Sky Blue." So of course I discover it's a Sky Blue in super condition! If you really want to make my night, tell me the Racer is Sky Blue as well . But none of that really matters. What matters is that you not only saved a great bike, but you will give that girl the opportunities to build fond memories of her "vintage Schwinn" that she will remember for a lifetime. Nice work, @piercer_99!





Well, she is stoked, so is her Mom (single parent).  I just traded them for the chinese pos.

Anyway, I had to split this couple up, after 51 years together, but it's better than them getting turned into some other crap from Pacific bicycle company.

I added the wald basket and bookrack to them.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 14, 2019)

You did a great thing! I'm also liking the Racer - looks like it might even be a 19"/20" frame. My second Schwinn, and first three speed lightweight was a '68 camel back Speedster in Sky Blue. Great all around rider. As my assortment of fun old bikes began ballooning (no pun intended) into something resembling a collection, I stopped trying to deny that I'm a collector. But I decided to put some stipulations on what I collect. So I'm trying to upgrade what I have to stuff that fits me perfectly, and is in as good condition as I can find / afford. So the lowly Speedster was replaced by a really nice Collegiate. I'm not really a fan of the five speed, though, it's slightly large at 22", and it's quite a bit heavier than the Speedster. So I'm perpetually on the lookout for a Traveler in a 20" frame. I figure that's the pinnacle of the '60's electro forged lightweights. I actually did come across one at a swap (in Coppertone, no less), but I didn't have the cash for it. Anyway, if we were in close proximity to one another, I'd love to talk about the Racer. I hope it finds an owner as enthusiastic as the one now in possession of the Breeze.


----------

